# WEDDINGS



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Me and my fiancée are planing our wedding at the moment and I can't believe him much companies charge for anything wedding related!!!

I'm also finding myself arguing with the other half as she wants the top package for everything we enquire about regardless if we will be able to afford it when it's all added together!!

We do have an online budget planner but she seems to make sure she avoids looking at it


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome to engaged life mate! There all the same...!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Kammy, I am in the same boat mate (thankfully my missus is being a little more realistic). We enquired at a place in Southport recently and they wanted £5,000 just to use the room; thats before a wedding breakfast £50 per head) and an evening buffet at £30 per head. It is just a total rip off. We have just identified a place in Liverpool overlooking the river (quite nice) and the whole day will cost about £5k (50 day guests and about a hundred in the evening  So it doesn't have to be Rockerflleresque mate. We are going to have a look at it next week.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Our venue is costing a total of around £9k video is £2500.... Photography is £2000 (was using hev but missus changed her mind)

£1k for fireworks

And then the rest which costs ££££

It's looking like costing well over £20k!!

Does she not understand all I need is £6k for a TT


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Our venue is costing a total of around £9k video is £2500.... Photography is £2000 (was using hev but missus changed her mind) £1k for fireworks. And then the rest which costs ££££ . It's looking like costing well over £20k!!
> > Does she not understand all I need is £6k for a TT [/quote


]

If it carries on like this the foreworks will probably come free :lol: Iwanted to go abroad but my missus hasn't been married before and so understandibly she wants to do things properly. I said to mine, just think, if we do this a little more reasonably you can your own TT ; I was told to go for a drive :lol: Still, its only once (well in my case twice) and I'm sure they are worth it mate. Forgot about the video, may ask my sis to do it on her phone :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Kammy, I have a wedding exhibition at the end of March and I need to know if I can clear my diary of your date before I go :-/

Hev x


----------



## Randomgary (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in the same boat, and after a big engagement everyone is wanting to come. For me it's not the money but the guests that's causing the grief!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Kammy , I would take this as an omen of things to come and bale out big style mate ,,,,  
But good luck and all the best if you don't


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Get an agreement from her that anything above what you can afford that she personally wants.....she can bloody pay for kam. See if she still wants the all singing and dancing stuff then.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Personal opinions here...

Professional video: complete waste of time and money...seriously how often are you going to watch the bloody thing? You'll end up boring anyone who you force to watch it

Fireworks: WTF? Very pretty, but £1000?? Tell her to get a grip

Get a decent venue, with good food & drink, good music and friends that you both want to be there( and not every bloody aunt or cousin, just because they are 'family' or you feel forced to invite them), and you've got most of the day sorted

Don't get bogged down into the tiny little elements that cost a fortune...*you won't miss them on the day*, but you'll certainly miss the bloody money afterwards


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

oh, and if you're not using Hev for the photos, please let Hev know so we can plan the diaries


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't envy you. Thankfully my in laws are traditional so they paid for the venue and food and drinks. Bought the dress and paid for the flowers etc. I thought I was on to a winner.

I then had to pay for the honeymoon. Rings obviously. Music. Feckin seats. Actual feckin seats. Lighting and she decided to make all the invites out of the most expensive feckin paper in the world.

I've not actually sat down and added it all together but I'd say it cost me £30k and her parents must have splashed Nother £30k

If I was to do it again I'd go really low key. Friends of ours did shortly after and it was brilliant. Don't let the wife to be get carried away. It's a frikkin scam


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

T7 Doc said:


> I don't envy you. Thankfully my in laws are traditional so they paid for the venue and food and drinks. Bought the dress and paid for the flowers etc. I thought I was on to a winner.
> 
> I then had to pay for the honeymoon. Rings obviously. Music. Feckin seats. Actual feckin seats. Lighting and she decided to make all the invites out of the most expensive feckin paper in the world.
> 
> ...


+3 60k for a wedding? Flipping heck she better be a princess out of bed and a 20k wh*** in bed for that dosh? Scary or what


----------



## WIGGSY (Jan 18, 2012)

my big day is the 20th april...

dont make same mistake as me and let her have everything she wants with out kepping a tight budget current total last top up 32k.. thats another new black addition :?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Hev said:


> Kammy, I have a wedding exhibition at the end of March and I need to know if I can clear my diary of your date before I go :-/
> 
> Hev x


Hiya hev, she has just booked with portraiture but I wanted to go with you, don't worry it literally happened on Thursday and I was going to let you know very soon, sorry if I messed you about 

Phope, I see what your saying but she just won't listen!! The fireworks thing has been a must ever since we spoke about weddings so I'll let her have that one 

As for video.... I do admit that it does look awesome but a hefty price for something that will be watched a handful of times!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

There is definatly something to be said for the old fashioned way , just live in sin ,,,,,, think of all the sinning you could do for 30k :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

A nice car..... Weekend in a penthouse and a few high class hookers for the weekend with copious amounts of alchohol!!!!! Think you are on to something Roddy


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

ours cost £1500.venue,rolls royce,food,venue and suits.dont get sucked into the wedding scam.keep the money for the divorce settlement


----------



## JackP (Sep 11, 2012)

I used to work on the bar at a Hotel and for one wedding a lad wanted to buy a bottle of tequila, I had to price it per shot and it came to over £135.00 (which you can buy in shops for £16.00) ...... For weddings they will try to rob you as much as possible !

Good Luck with you marriage !


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Where possible, try booking everything without telling them it's for a wedding - if they think it's for any other type of event, I'll bet it will be half the price


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Just booked our venue. The inn on the lake glenridding ulswater. Beautiful spot, fab facilities and the phoyos come rain or shine should be stunning (except for my ugly mug). The rates are more than reasonable ; for 60 people, and the best of everything on offer, £5k covers it (obviously not including cake, photos etc). Think I may get away with about £10k all in. A few people are already moaning about getting there and the cost of a room (secured a rate down the road for £60 a room); why are people so f#cking miserable?


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

KammyTT said:


> A nice car..... Weekend in a penthouse and a few high class hookers for the weekend with copious amounts of alchohol!!!!! Think you are on to something Roddy


20/30/60K!!! Decent hooker every week to get rid of the dirty water, never get moaned at, never have to remember 'special dates' and thats before freaking kids to bleed you dry, add the cost of them in, and could have posse of hookers every week and still have spare change and a decent motor

Get a grip guys


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> [Get a grip guys


[/quote]

Was single for a while, didn't like it; so got a grip of a wonderful girl who gives me everything I need and more, dont need all of the above had enough of that; will leave that to you guys. Good luck with it.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

BrianR said:


> Just booked our venue. The inn on the lake glenridding ulswater. Beautiful spot, fab facilities and the phoyos come rain or shine should be stunning (except for my ugly mug). The rates are more than reasonable ; for 60 people, and the best of everything on offer, £5k covers it (obviously not including cake, photos etc). Think I may get away with about £10k all in. A few people are already moaning about getting there and the cost of a room (secured a rate down the road for £60 a room); why are people so f#cking miserable?


Last time we were there a Merlin landed in the garden, nice spot.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

BrianR said:


> > [Get a grip guys


Was single for a while, didn't like it; so got a grip of a wonderful girl who gives me everything I need and more, dont need all of the above had enough of that; will leave that to you guys. Good luck with it. [/quote]

well said brian. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > Just booked our venue. The inn on the lake glenridding ulswater. Beautiful spot, fab facilities and the phoyos come rain or shine should be stunning (except for my ugly mug). The rates are more than reasonable ; for 60 people, and the best of everything on offer, £5k covers it (obviously not including cake, photos etc). Think I may get away with about £10k all in. A few people are already moaning about getting there and the cost of a room (secured a rate down the road for £60 a room); why are people so f#cking miserable?
> ...


what the real merlin? camelot jobby? :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > BrianR said:
> ...


ejit


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

T7 Doc said:


> I'd say it cost me £30k and her parents must have splashed Nother £30k


£60k?    

I'd have much better use for that!!!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> T7 Doc said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say it cost me £30k and her parents must have splashed Nother £30k
> ...


male escorts Dani? :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > T7 Doc said:
> ...


Errr, no Gazzer!! I'd spend it on travelling


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

When my daughter decided to get married a couple of years ago it was all going to be low key but as the trips to wedding dress shops, venues, caterers, photographers, flowers, etc gained pace it all got a tad out of hand. Before I knew it the grooms parents bailed out and all of a sudden bang - £18k gone in a flash. That's why I'm still in a 12 year old Mk1 

Lovely day though and remember what every prospective vendor will tell you ...."Well sir, what price do you put on the most important of your daughters life....."...mmmmm. You'll hear that in your dreams for years to come. :roll:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

phope said:


> Personal opinions here...
> 
> Professional video: complete waste of time and money...seriously how often are you going to watch the bloody thing? You'll end up boring anyone who you force to watch it
> 
> ...


Absolutely +1 on this, spot on advice.

You need to tell her to spend an hour in "guest" mode and not in bride mode. Think about the weddings you have enjoyed the most as a guest, prob not necessarily the ones that had the flashest stuff. 
A grand on fireworks - jesus thats insane. I would spend that on a live band for the night do and a DJ.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

readerj001 said:


> Lovely day though and remember what every prospective vendor will tell you ...."Well sir, what price do you put on the most important of your daughters life....."...mmmmm. You'll hear that in your dreams for years to come. :roll:


And they have dreams about customers who fall for that old chestnut :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I knew someone who got married in a registry office and then had guests back to the house and ordered pitzas delivered for everyone. Much more sensible. For fireworks you could have sparklers in the cake - job done!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Mine has just all changed. No longer geting married in the lake district, we are now getting married in a church (wtf - why can't they make their minds up). Sat with the vicar last night and he advised us of the £500 charge (When did that happen? I remember when they passed a f#cking collection plate around)


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I suspect you might call our wedding a shoe-string budget, but we had a great time.

We hired the local manor for the service and reception for under £3k
I'm not into expensive rings, so my wife agreed and we got cheap - mine is tungsten carbide and hers is titanium & silver with a diamond. - About £120 total.
We hired a local DJ for £160, and he was excellent.
I had my own HD video equipment and roped best mates into manning them. I have my own video software and created my own blu-ray and dvd packs. - about £50 on blank media and ink
EVERYONE took digital photos - I got them all to send me a copy and some were far better than anything I've seen staged - free
My mother made the wedding cake as it used to be her trade - free
Registrar fee was £360 in total - she was lovely.
The bar bill was about £700 for the hen party and reception!!! It officially went through as a company entertainment expense. *ahem*

I bought a second hand Audi cabriolet and booked a few nights in the Headland Hotel in Newquay - blew my savings.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Now THAT'S the way to do it


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How the other half live - think of how many pizzas and sparklers you could have bought! :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

We got married 2 years ago with a budget of £6000.00 and stuck to it.

I bought my dress in the sale, persuaded the bridesmaids to buy their own dresses and shoes instead of buying us a present, made my own 3 tier cake, made the bridesmaids flowers (which were adapted from table decorations from Matalan at a cost of £3 each!) and walked to my ceremony (from the gatehouse which we had booked for the day/night to the 12th century Medieval house we had hired for the whole day).

There were no chair covers (who can see them when bums are on seats?), no drinks on arrival (if guests are that desperate for a drink at 1 o'clock in the afternoon, they can go to the bar and buy their own!), no favours on the table and definitely no fireworks. The bacon and sausage butties we had for the evening reception went down a treat.

We had comments from several guests that it was the best wedding they had ever been to, especially as they had all had a history talk and 'ghost tour' of the building thrown in.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

We had comments from several guests that it was the best wedding they had ever been to, especially as they had all had a history talk and 'ghost tour' of the building thrown in. [/quote]

Given the small cost of all the things you mentioned, what was the £6k spent on?


----------

